# Unable to install any OS



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm unable to install any OS. I tried ubuntu and got input/output error, tried installing window 7 error 0x80000010. 

Downloaded iso's of both again and again still same result. Got a new SSD still the same,  tried a different usb still the same.

I'm fed up, have been trying since the past 1 month still am unable to install.
I've listed my specs in my profile.

PS Have even tried/changed my ram.
Where the pug is the problem ?

I have been using live usb to work on computer for now but I need a permanent OS.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 24, 2017)

Go into your BIOS and make sure your storage is set to AHCI and not RAID or something. That Windows 7 error basically means it can't write any data, possibly down to lacking a RAID driver.

Looks like neither installations can read/write to your disks (HDD, and in the second case SSD).


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

I tried looking for the SATA options but couldnt find any in my bios option. Spent full 5 mins looking at my bios menu but couldnt find any such thing.

I did find something that was relatable but there definately wasnt any thing like RAID.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> I tried looking for the SATA options but couldnt find any in my bios option. Spent full 5 mins looking at my bios menu but couldnt find any such thing.
> 
> I did find something that was relatable but there definately wasnt any thing like RAID.


Its under peripherals in your bios, you spent a month trying to install an OS and 5 mins in your bios? took me 2 mins to find this by googling your board and downloading the manual from gigabyte btw http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4873#manual


----------



## RCoon (Jan 24, 2017)

Peripherals > SATA Mode Selection

Then check:

BIOS Features > Boot Mode Selection
BIOS Features > Storage Boot Option Control

Under that same section, ensure "Windows 8 Features" is set to "Other OS"

EDIT: Turn off any fancy Fast Boot or Secure Boot options too. They don't work with Win7/Ubuntu.

It might also be worth checking you haven't locked or protected your drives somehow.

EDIT EDIT: If anything, updating/resetting your BIOS will probably fix whatever might've happened to it.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 24, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Peripherals > SATA Mode Selection
> 
> Then check:
> 
> ...



If it isn't any of the above then it's likely a bad mainboard or bent pin in the cpu socket


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2017)

Set BIOS as default, check it SATA should be AHCI

Install Windows 7 from a DVD, not a USB and it will work

If it doesn't stick the SSD on another PC and delete the partition. Create an new partition

Been threw this too many times


----------



## qubit (Jan 24, 2017)

@Harry9001 Setting your BIOS to either IDE or AHCI should work for Windows 7. AHCI is preferred for an HDD and must be used for an SSD. I've had the OS install for me when RAID was set, but each mobo is different.

Look in the manual that @NdMk2o1o found for you and change the setting then let us know how you get on.


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

RCoon said:


> Peripherals > SATA Mode Selection
> 
> Then check:
> 
> ...


In Storage boot option control, options futher come up, disable/UEFI only/Legacy Only/Legacy first/UEFI first.
In boot mode selection, UEFI and legacy/Legacy only/UEFI only.

Which option should i choose


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> In Storage boot option control, options futher come up, disable/UEFI only/Legacy Only/Legacy first/UEFI first.
> In boot mode selection, UEFI and legacy/Legacy only/UEFI only.
> 
> Which option should i choose



That's not where ahci is located... I'd go for uefi then go to peripherals and make sure your boot disk is set to ahci


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Which motherboard?  *2 Choices:* *http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/download-center.aspx?kw=Gigabyte+GA-H61M-S1&ck=2
*
What BIOS?

Is it the newest BIOS?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't normally do this but its not the bios. Its the drive, ether the wrong sata driver or the drive is not prepared properly. Try a DVD install or format the drive properly


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Im n


Jetster said:


> I don't normally do this but its not the bios. Its the drive, ether the wrong sata driver or the drive is not prepared properly. Try a DVD install or format the drive properly


o
Im not having dvd drive, and I have tried this was a HDD and a SSD both yield the same result


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> Which motherboard?  *2 Choices:* *http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/download-center.aspx?kw=Gigabyte+GA-H61M-S1&ck=2
> *
> What BIOS?
> 
> Is it the newest BIOS?


BIOS is stock, didnt update it. Inside bios it say, BIOS version: F2, BIOS ID: 8A41AG0L, model name: H61MS and on box its GA-H61M-s rev.1.0


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I don't normally do this but its not the bios



*OK, BUT....*


Harry9001 said:


> Got a new SSD still the same



*A new SSD is not formatted improperly.*



Harry9001 said:


> BIOS is stock, didnt update it. Inside bios it say, BIOS version: F2, BIOS ID: 8A41AG0L, model name: H61MS and on box its GA-H61M-s rev.1.0



*Update to newest BIOS.*


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah, so Ive set to ACHI still during installation windows gives error


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *OK, BUT....*
> 
> 
> *A new SSD is not formatted improperly.*
> ...


I formatted the SSD using my laptop, its NTFS formatted now, have formatted it numerous time before windows installation.
Cant update bios without a working computer and the last time I checked my bios is the latest stable version. The newer version is not listed under stable.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

*Installing off USB:  So are you using the correct USB PORT.  Try a different one close to where the keyboard and mouse inputs are.

Make sure it is a USB 2.0 port and not a USB3.0.*



Harry9001 said:


> I formatted the SSD using my laptop, its NTFS formatted now, have formatted it numerous time before windows installation.
> Cant update bios without a working computer and the last time I checked my bios is the latest stable version. The newer version is not listed under stable.



*You should be able to flash the BIOS off a USB drive, consult the manual.*


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *Installing off USB:  So are you using the correct USB PORT.  Try a different one close to where the keyboard and mouse inputs are.*
> 
> 
> 
> *You should be able to flash the BIOS off a USB drive, consult the manual.*


This isnt the first time that im flashing off of a usb, ive done it for my friends, my 2 computer builds and countless other times too. But is the first time that im unable to.

I think ubuntu did something, I had ubuntu before it corrupted(grub issue). And now, ubuntu has taken a permanent place in my Boot order.
Even when no storage device is connected still ubuntu appears idk why.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> This isnt the first time that im flashing off of a usb, ive done it for my friends, my 2 computer builds and countless other times too. But is the first time that im unable to.
> 
> I think ubuntu did something, I had ubuntu before it corrupted(grub issue). And now, ubuntu has taken a permanent place in my Boot order.
> Even when no storage device is connected still ubuntu appears idk why.



*No hard drives are connected when you try to flash to new BIOS???

Have you cleared CMOS via jumper or removed battery for a period of time?*


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2017)

Did you try a DVD install?

And a new SSD is not formatted at all. Nor is it partitioned. So if you messed up a install from Linux or any other OS then even if you format it. Its not correctly prepared


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *No hard drives are connected when you try to flash to new BIOS???
> 
> Have you cleared CMOS via jumper or removed battery for a period of time?*


Who said im flashing new bios ? I was taking about OS installation via usb and now I didnt clear CMOS]


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Who said im flashing new bios ? I was taking about OS installation via usb]



*So, if BIOS is F'd, then flash to new Bios, it should clear problem, that's why.*



Harry9001 said:


> And now, ubuntu has taken a permanent place in my Boot order.
> Even when no storage device is connected still ubuntu appears idk why.



*SO, why is Boot Order an issue, clear CMOS or Flash new BIOS. Or edit Boot Order.

If HD or SSD are formatted properly and AHCI is set and NTFS is selected, you should be able to load OS which everyone expects to be WINDOWS at this point and not Ubuntu.*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2017)

Have you tried a different SATA cable?


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok, ill clear CMOS and then will update, Ill be removing the cell and then will reinstall it.l


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Have you tried a different SATA cable?


Yes


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2017)

Would you please tell us how you got to now?  Why did you try an Ubuntu install? Thanks!


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Cleared CMOS, again changed settings to ACHI, still during installation at 90% i get the same office error 0x80000010

Oh wait, this time i got, 0x8007025D


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Would you please tell us how you got to now?  Why did you try an Ubuntu install? Thanks!



So,
I led had a happy computing life until my HDD kicked the bucket. I was left with a smaller HDD, so I decided to install ubuntu. Which ran perfectly until i decided to play games. For which I manually tried installing nvidia graphic driver, during which grub got puged up. Then i decided to switch back to windows, so now this...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2017)

*From my experience with multiple ISOs of Windows 7, 8 and 8.1 and even 10, I can tell you that error 0x8007025d means that the installation media is corrupted.*


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *From my experience with multiple ISOs of Windows 7, 8 and 8.1 and even 10, I can tell you that error 0x8007025d means that the installation media is corrupted.*


But that just came, earlier it was the 0x80000010


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> But that just came, earlier it was the 0x80000010


but NOW it isnt. i agree, thats a corrruption code

if you havent gtried win10, here are the iso links...

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tiple-version-iso-links-for-32-64-bit.230014/


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

So do a W10 install and skip entering a key #.  Use the W7 key if you want to pin code key to this machine.

Reason to try a different OS is to see if it goes uncorrupted.  Also you may want W7 as a preference choice.


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

And there it goes, rebooted comp and the original code 0x80000010 is back.


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> So do a W10 install and skip entering a key #.  Use the W7 key if you want to pin code key to this machine.
> 
> Reason to try a different OS is to see if it goes uncorrupted.  Also you may want W7 as a preference choice.



I can easily and perfectly use live usbs, like try ubuntu and stuff, even rescue disks but cant install]


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> And there it goes, rebooted comp and the original code 0x80000010 is back.



*Is the Ubuntu still listed in the boot order or has that cleared???
*


Harry9001 said:


> I can easily and perfectly use live usbs, like try ubuntu and stuff, even rescue disks but cant install]



*So your not even going to try?*


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 24, 2017)

Only plug in the drive you want to install Windows onto, see if that helps(preferably remove Ubuntu).


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *Is the Ubuntu still listed in the boot order or has that cleared???*


Surprisingly its still there, like i said earlier. Even when i remove all usbs, HDDs, SSDs, that ubuntu doesnt go away.


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Only plug in the drive you want to install Windows onto, see if that helps(preferably remove Ubuntu).


Even when everything is disconnected, ubuntu stays


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Surprisingly its still there, like i said earlier. Even when i remove all usbs, HDDs, SSDs, that ubuntu doesnt go away.



*And yet you refuse to update BIOS.*


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *And yet you refuse to update BIOS.*


That bios update listed on gigabyte website is listed as un stable


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> That bios update listed on gigabyte website is listed as un stable



*SO WHAT, see if it works.  If not, ROLL BACK.*


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *SO WHAT, see if it works.  If not ROLL BACK.*


Hmm, I guess its worth a try. Its listed as beta bios, will update after flashing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Surprisingly its still there, like i said earlier. Even when i remove all usbs, HDDs, SSDs, that ubuntu doesnt go away.


@Easy Rhino , how is that possible?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Hmm, I guess its worth a try. Its listed as beta bios, will update after flashing.





Harry9001 said:


> Surprisingly its still there, like i said earlier. Even when i remove all usbs, HDDs, SSDs, that ubuntu doesnt go away.





thebluebumblebee said:


> @Easy Rhino , how is that possible?



*When you removed the battery to clear CMOS:  Did you have to reset the date and time? ---If not, it was not cleared and you did it wrong.*


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *When you removed the battery to clear CMOS:  Did you have to reset the date and time? ---If not, it was not cleared and you did it wrong.*


W
I dont know if the time got reset, buti did get a message that bios was reset, do you want to keep optimum/default settings, etc.

So, i was updating bios, everything was goint great until it got stuck in a loop. Its erasing, then writing then verfiying. Then reboots take place and then the whole thing starts again. a


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> W
> I dont know if the time got reset, buti did get a message that bios was reset, do you want to keep optimum/default settings, etc.
> 
> So, i was updating bios, everything was goint great until it got stuck in a loop. Its erasing, then writing then verfiying. Then reboots take place and then the whole thing starts again. a


OhWait, removed the usb. Now the bios is updated.


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> OhWait, removed the usb. Now the bios is updated.


Ubuntu is gone now! Gonna try installation of windows again


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> W
> I dont know if the time got reset, buti did get a message that bios was reset, do you want to keep optimum/default settings, etc.
> 
> So, i was updating bios, everything was goint great until it got stuck in a loop. Its erasing, then writing then verfiying. Then reboots take place and then the whole thing starts again. a


Just checked the time and date from the update bios, its correct to the minute


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> OhWait, removed the usb. Now the bios is updated.



*So now you are NOT GOING TO INSERT ANY UBUNTU Drive, Until the problem is sorted.*


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *So now you are NOT GOING TO INSERT ANY UBUNTU Drive, Until the problem is sorted.*


Ok, Although I can try to install windows 7 right ?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Ok, Although I can try to install windows 7 right ?



*YES*

*I hope you are not trying to load some saved overclock settings from earlier.  If so, big mistake.  You have to start from scratch.*


----------



## Hood (Jan 24, 2017)

Obviously, your BIOS is corrupted.  Q-flash, (Gigabyte's BIOS flashing utility), does not require an installed OS.  You don't have to use the beta BIOS (F3a), use a fresh copy of the release BIOS (F2).   Your board actually has two BIOS chips, main and backup, so if the main is corrupt, the backup is supposed to take over..   If that doesn't work, it's possible your motherboard is faulty...5 years old, cheapest chipset, cheapest board, worst board OEM (I would never buy anything made by Gigglebite).


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hood said:


> Obviously, your BIOS is corrupted.  Q-flash, (Gigabyte's BIOS flashing utility), does not require an installed OS.  You don't have to use the beta BIOS (F3a), use a fresh copy of the release BIOS (F2).   Your board actually has two BIOS chips, main and backup, so if the main is corrupt, the backup is supposed to take over..   If that doesn't work, it's possible your motherboard is faulty...5 years old, cheapest chipset, cheapest board, worst board OEM (I would never buy anything made by Gigglebite).


xD naive mistake, this is from my first build ever. And my budget was short too, anyways yeah Ive successfully updated the bios to F3a


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *I hope you are not trying to load some saved overclock settings from earlier. If so, big mistake. You have to start from scratch.*



This is correct, right.^^^^^


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> *YES*
> 
> *I hope you are not trying to load some saved overclock settings from earlier.  If so, big mistake.  You have to start from scratch.*


Nope im not


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm exhausted, after trying extremely hard to install windows 7 since the last 3 hours, I've failed. Used 2 different iso's still nothing, some error always pops up.
What should I do guys ?


----------



## Hood (Jan 24, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> I'm exhausted, after trying extremely hard to install windows 7 since the last 3 hours, I've failed. Used 2 different iso's still nothing, some error always pops up.
> What should I do guys ?


Try Windows 10?  Worth a shot.  Try making the thumb drive with this  http://filehippo.com/download_windows_usb_dvd_download_tool/.  Annoying problem... 
Never had much luck with Rufus and Windows


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hood said:


> Try Windows 10?  Worth a shot.  Try making the thumb drive with this  http://filehippo.com/download_windows_usb_dvd_download_tool/.  Annoying problem...


ok :/ I use Rufus by the way...
Will report back after trying(to install) windows 10


----------



## AsRock (Jan 24, 2017)

i been getting a few issue's like this and it's been down to USB devices being plugged in. By unplugging all but my keyboard then it worked without issue, windows was trying to find a driver that did not exist so the install failed.

Only had this issue with new build of win10 OS.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

Have you tried reseating RAM?  Swap / *reverse RAM placement.

Is RAM in the correct slots?*

Also, Is HD / SSD on SATA Port *0*?  You swapped cables.

Try SATA Port *1*.

*Download W10 here:*
*https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/download-windows-10-th-rs.216164/*
*OR
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ple-version-link-x86-x64.230014/#post-3590434*

*Did you see this on Gigabyte site:*

*SATA RAID/AHCI* *Version* *Size* *Date* *Download Here*
Intel SATA Preinstall driver
(For AHCI / RAID Mode)
Note: Press F6 during Windows setup to read from floppy.

OS:Windows 7 64bit,Windows 8 64bit,Windows 8.1 64bit
12.8.0.1016 0.43 MB 2013/11/26 Asia China America Europe Europe(Russia)


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 24, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> Have you tried reseating RAM?  Swap / *reverse RAM placement.
> 
> Is RAM in the correct slots?*
> 
> ...


Yeah, im downloading win10, gonna take a break till it downloads. Will report the results... And will try all the other things during win10 installation..


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 25, 2017)

Good luck.  If this works just take advantage of the trial period until you can figure the hardware/software issue you were having.


----------



## CounterSpell (Jan 25, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Yeah, im downloading win10, gonna take a break till it downloads. Will report the results... And will try all the other things during win10 installation..



use "windows 7 usb tool" to create the iso. It works for windows 10 iso's too. Good Luck


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

Swapped ram, switched SSD to SATA 1 and tried installing win 10. Result= SUCCESS!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

And there it goes...  My happiness was short lived.
Now, I keep on getting Memory management error, tried windows memory diagnostics and it found no error.
Tried chkdsk, no error. 

Couldn't perform sfc/scannow as whenever I perform it, i get the above error. Tried it in window repair, and well cmd told me: "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation"

:/ What should I do now...


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

And there it goes, I formatted my SSD tried to install windows 10 again, with the same setup and DPC_Watchdogs_Violation error comes up every time


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Do you have any spare DDR3 to try?

Memtest86 on USB drive:  *http://memtest86.com/*

Help me locate the correct Mobo from Gigabyte, you said the 2 sources I linked were not correct.
Link correct board.

*Was this from a Dell or other pre-built?*


*http://www.windows10insider.com/2015/04/fix-error-dpc-watchdog-violation-windows-10.html*

*EDIT:  Status of Power Supply?  You added a graphics card.*


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

jsfitz54 said:


> Do you have any spare DDR3 to try?
> 
> Memtest86 on USB drive:  *http://memtest86.com/*
> 
> ...


It was/is a custom build.
This is my mobo, http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4873
No, its not from dell/pre-built.

I tried again and again, and was finally able to reset my windows 10. but now, while using or when I open the browser to search for something. It crashes and tells me Memory Management error, this is the only error that keeps on coming and nothing else.

I'll try the memtest and report

No, currently there isn't any GPU in there.., and I just got the PSU few months ago, it is working just fine


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm going to stab a finger at short on the board.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 25, 2017)

Would First

*Remove other hdd drives during installation
*Delete *all partitions* so the OS can create them from scratch - can use *Partition Magic* bootable ,
*Test the harddrive is in good health , no bad sectors -Seatools ,WdDiag, easiest using *Harddrive Sentinel*
*Try new* sata cable*
*If installing via cd/dvd try other *Dvd Rom* - had many issues before


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Hi guys, I'm unable to install any OS. I tried ubuntu and got input/output error, tried installing window 7 error 0x80000010.
> 
> Downloaded iso's of both again and again still same result. Got a new SSD still the same,  tried a different usb still the same.
> 
> ...



Ram, if a cmos clear doesnt fix it, replace the ram. check the seating of the CPU too make sure there are no bent pins


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

How long should I run the memtest86 guys ? It has ran for 35mins till now and is on test #5

And I thought memtest is for RAM but its just testing my processor...?


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ram, if a cmos clear doesnt fix it, replace the ram. check the seating of the CPU too make sure there are no bent pins


Both rams are under warranty but I fear that they're not the ones which are causing the problem. You see, I just replaced(a few months back) one of the sticks.

Currently this is written under memtest86
Errors:65535+ 
 Interations: 80    Pass:0     Error confidence Value: 109
Lowest error address: 00174008008  - 5952.0 mb
Highest Error Address: 0017fff4ffc     - 6143.9mb
Bits in error mask: 0000002
Bits in error - total:1 min: 1 Max: 1 Avg :1
max contiguous errors: 1

Test Errors
0 - 0
1 - 1784
2 - 1980
3- 6764
4 - 28281
5 - 25620
6 - 15012
7 - 46053
8 - 3339
9 - 13952
10 - 697

But above its still listed as Test #7 [Moving inversions, 32 bit pattern]
Testing: 2048M - 3504M              1456M of 8088M


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> I just got the PSU few months ago,


Is this basically when the problems started?  Why did you replace the PSU?


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is this basically when the problems started?  Why did you replace the PSU?


No, the problem started when the HDD stopped working and I installed ubuntu. Then I messed up ubuntu's grub and we're here


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ram, if a cmos clear doesnt fix it, replace the ram. check the seating of the CPU too make sure there are no bent pins


Already cleared the cmos, nothing changed. Will try it again tomorrow(don't want to un screw it again). I'm 101% sure that CPU's pins aren't bent


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> How long should I run the memtest86 guys ?



1 pass, all tests.  Any errors and replace.  You should run 1 stick at a time.  I'm guessing only 1 is bad, but it could be both.

If one is OK,  run with the good stick only and see if other problems go away.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2017)

I think you should memtest each stick of RAM (and as @jsfitz54 just said, one at a time) in each DIMM slot to figure out if it's the motherboard or RAM.  Sorry, that will take some time.


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think you should memtest each stick of RAM (and as @jsfitz54 just said, one at a time) in each DIMM slot to figure out if it's the motherboard or RAM.  Sorry, that will take some time.


Yep, gonna take a long time... But I still didn't get it, for how long should I do it, in 2:30 hours my #10 was on but sadly I was doing it with both the sticks.
Currently I'm updating the drivers, once that is done, I'll take the memtest again 

Tried updating win 10, got the page fault in non paged area...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Yep, gonna take a long time... But I still didn't get it, for how long should I do it, in 2:30 hours my #10 was on but sadly I was doing it with both the sticks.
> Currently I'm updating the drivers, once that is done, I'll take the memtest again
> 
> Tried updating win 10, got the page fault in non paged area...



I suspect the Ram or Board at this point


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yep, Found the M******* culprit, its the same god damn ram that I got replaced a few months back.
Just did everything that caused a crashed after removing it, and nothing happened.
I'm surprised how during installation when I removed this ram, nothing changed, the installation was interrupted like always but now after the installation I removed it and everything works...

Thanks guys for helping and providing constant support throughout my problem. Never seen such a forum, hats off to TPU and the members!

Special thanks to @jsfitz54 !

Hopefully I shouldn't encounter anymore problems


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Yep, Found the M******* culprit, its the same god damn ram that I got replaced a few months back.
> Just did everything that caused a crashed after removing it, and nothing happened.
> I'm surprised how during installation when I removed this ram, nothing changed, the installation was interrupted like always but now after the installation I removed it and everything works...
> 
> ...



whats the brand of ram? model too?


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> whats the brand of ram? model too?


Its some cheap shit, I had G Skills rip jaws and then I decided to get another one. I went to the local store and asked for it and he gave this cheap stick and said its just as good. I told him that if it isn't then I want an exchange and he agreed. He was just the sales guys and not the owner.
So, so long for the product exchange, only thing i get now is the product replacement, that too is done by the company(got 3yrs warranty). 
This is the 2nd time, and this time I'm really angry.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> Its some cheap shit, I had G Skills rip jaws and then I decided to get another one. I went to the local store and asked for it and he gave this cheap stick and said its just as good. I told him that if it isn't then I want an exchange and he agreed. He was just the sales guys and not the owner.
> So, so long for the product exchange, only thing i get now is the product replacement, that too is done by the company(got 3yrs warranty).
> This is the 2nd time, and this time I'm really angry.




Get Ripjaws and stick with it. Never buy cheap ram and expect it to work.

Mushkin Value Series along with Kingstons work but I still wouldnt mix them with others


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 25, 2017)

Roll with 10 for a couple weeks to check stability.  If possible install 7 on a different disk instead of just formatting when you go back to it.  I still suspect a short on the board because of the maddening irregularity.


----------



## Harry9001 (Jan 25, 2017)

nomdeplume said:


> Roll with 10 for a couple weeks to check stability.  If possible install 7 on a different disk instead of just formatting when you go back to it.  I still suspect a short on the board because of the maddening irregularity.


I guess Ill be buying win 10...
As long as it works, its great


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

Harry9001 said:


> I guess Ill be buying win 10...
> As long as it works, its great



No need to buy W10.  Use the W7 Key to activate W10.  It will Key to that machine.  You could still add a second disk to the same machine and put the W7 on it as a backup system. 

You can use this also:  *https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/heres-how-to-get-windows-10-for-free-still.224640/*


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 25, 2017)

In the course of another thread on Windows Updates in W7 I came across some strong suggestions the next GWX campaign is on the horizon.  Trying the key now would probably be the best idea before other hoops need to be jumped through if it is reinstituted.


----------

